# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Presa de Pias 02mar2010

## manuelra



----------


## sergi1907

Hola ya te echábamos de menos :Wink: 

Si la foto es de la pared, que tipo de aliviadero tiene?

Un saludo

----------


## manuelra

Hola sergi, el aliviadero está a la izd de la caseta blanca que se ve por encima de la presa, está pegado a la presa pero a 90º de la pared, un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Totalmente integrada en el paisaje, buena foto Manuelra, bueno y las camisetas cuenta por lo menos con 1  :Big Grin:  por cierto de que talla y que color?  :Confused:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## manuelra

Talla L y del color me da igual.......jeje, saludos desde Ourense

----------

